# R34 GTR / R35 GTR Night Photo Shoot



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Did a quick photoshoot of my Bayside Blue R34 GTR and a mates Black R35 GTR last night. Thought I'd post up a quick preview.

If you like my shots please support me by LIKING my facebook page, plenty of GTR pics on there and many more to come!

http://www.facebook.com/ChrisSommervillePhotography

Cheers.


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi fella.

Some really really nice photos!!

How do you get the engine through the bonnet look, just out of interest?

Take a photo with the bonnet open and then again closed, or is it a mural on the bonnet?

Either way, looks mint. Can you do the same with the Black R35? (I also have a Black R35) Would look mint as a screen saver.

Best Regards Satan


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea it's a photo closed/open then merge the 2 using a program like Adobe Photoshop


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

nice


----------

